# Sad....



## bettakeeper91 (Jan 9, 2011)

This poem was written by me, but the video is not by me.

I think
That every fish deserves a chance
As I turn my head
For one last glance
at the site that used to be
something extra-ordinary
fish swam happily
water ran clear
now all that remains
is nothing but fear
for the lives of all the dead
I bow my head
for the fish gone
I sing a sad song.
Now I show you
the source of their suffering
the squeamish look away
for this is,
The WalMart Fish Exposè

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-cIemUMNh4


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

oh, that's really good. and very sad! =( you should print up a copy, and tape it up next to the fish section at walmart.


----------



## bettakeeper91 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you! I wanna go leave a copy at walmart and see what happens!!!!!


----------

